

Google Health coming tomorrow: Electronic Medical Records (EMR) for everyone? - ratsbane
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/08/google-health-prototype.html

======
zach
Bosworth's a tremendously smart guy. The "Health URL" concept is a winner.
Healthcare needs Google, but are they ready for it? It's going to be a very
interesting story.

------
ratsbane
I've consulted with two medical practices on implementing EMR systems in the
last few years. The systems that are now available (at least the ones I've
looked at) are rather old-technology - not web-based, don't allow for patients
to access their records themselves, etc. This new Google service, if it works
as well as it might, could really radically change all of this - particularly
if practitioners can use it. The next thing, then, is to tie it into the
billing systems used by practitioners, etc... opportunity?

